# 1968 Ram Air Hood Scoops



## PikeLakeGTO (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a pair of 1968 GTO Ram Air hood scoops I took off my GTO to convert back to non Ram Air setup (not an original Ram Air car). How can you determine if the hood scoops are factory? There are no part numbers, but they are steel, and look exactly like the original non Ram Air hood scoops except for the "oval grill" piece is not there (just an open hole to let air in). Were there ever reproduction scoops made in steel? None of the current GTO part suppliers list them in their catalogs. Thanks!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Can you see where they might have been cut to open a set of closed scoops? Pictures would help a ton, maybe show both sets you have. I have read that in '68 the Ram Air cars came with two sets, one open for performance and a closed set for inclement weather.


----------



## PikeLakeGTO (Jan 8, 2015)

they don't appear to be cut as the opening is very smooth and both scoops look to be done exactly the same. I would not be able to do this nice of a job cutting non-Ram Air scoops. attached are a couple of pics of the scoops. the other pair are now installed on the car and have a GM part # on them, I believe that they are the original factory installed scoops.


----------

